# Hell frozen over: 120 Gallon video



## plantbrain (10 Oct 2013)




----------



## foxfish (10 Oct 2013)

Fantastic Tom, there really does not seen to be much flow compared to what I imagined.


----------



## flygja (10 Oct 2013)

For you Tom, this is business as usual. Not sure which hell froze over


----------



## plantbrain (10 Oct 2013)

Flow in the tank is deceptive. I cleaned the return and placed it down a bit so there's less effect.
About 800 gph.


----------



## plantbrain (11 Oct 2013)

flygja said:


> For you Tom, this is business as usual. Not sure which hell froze over


 

Well, you can see the depth of the tank much better, scale and general patterns/shapes etc, that are lacking in most 2D pictures.
I think a lot scapes look very different when you video them.


----------



## Tom Procko (11 Nov 2013)

Simply....WOW. where r u from?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oskar (11 Nov 2013)

amazing aquarium, congratulation!


----------



## richard powell (23 Nov 2013)

This is beautiful


----------



## parotet (24 Nov 2013)

Is this a tank? Looks like a lake! Love how it looks from above, beautiful....


----------



## jojouk (24 Nov 2013)

Wow, such clean lines, and solid use of colour.


----------

